# How much is enough....?



## Ruben Scouse (Oct 25, 2013)

I am retireing early at 50 taking my final salary pension. I am looking at options regarding detinations to retire to and would just like to know... 

How much can you 'comfortably' live on?

I won't be a millionaire but I will have an yearly pension of £22,000 and a lump sum of £150,000. I plan to buy a small property in the UK for extra income and travel around Thailand for 6 months until I find the right place for me to settle down.

I don't expect to live a lavish life but by the same token I don't want to struggle to exist.

I just want to be comfortable and rent a 2 bed condo somewhere nice with a beach near by.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Ruben Scouse said:


> I am retireing early at 50 taking my final salary pension. I am looking at options regarding detinations to retire to and would just like to know...
> 
> How much can you 'comfortably' live on?
> 
> ...


Ruben Scouse: 

How much is enough? How long is a piece of string? Covered in many, many threads in this forum. Read to your hearts content. 

You have adequate funds to retire in Thailand. Your pension is adequate to satisfy the Thailand retirement visa as is your age.

"Comfortably live on", depends entirely upon your lifestyle, demands and the standard of living you will demand/require/maintain.

See Cost of Living and start your investigation.

Good luck.


----------



## Ruben Scouse (Oct 25, 2013)

stednick said:


> Ruben Scouse:
> 
> How long is a piece of string? Covered in many, many threads in this forum.....
> 
> Good luck.


Many thanks, I have just found a good thread re Chiang Mai that has all the info I am looking for.

Thanks !!


----------



## frankb (Oct 18, 2013)

It is quite simple

check a month on how much you spend normally, and do that number x 12
add special expenses per year(car, travel, health insurance,..)

that sum will give you expenses per year

multiply this number by the years you want to live and you will know how much money you need.

good luck


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

You will live very comfortably on £1000 (maybe £1500 incl rent) a month. I am now spending £500 per month as I don't rent and I live in a remote area where nothing inspires me to spend; my husband is very delighted. LOL But if you go mad, you could burn £1000 in a week in a touristy place quite easily. 

Your bank balance will dictate your life style, eventually! 

I think beach condo can be quite expensive to rent in the long run. Once you are absolutely sure about Thailand and its little corner where you live, maybe look into buying.


----------

